# tty0-8 not accessible



## Beeblebrox (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got DRI working on my *760G [Radeon 3000]* - yay!

After I start GDM though, tty0 to tty8 become inaccessible. alt+F1 (or Fn) show blank screen and LCD shows "No Signal". That's a surprise!  I have disabled auto-start for GDM in rc.conf, if I do not start GDM tty's are normal.

EDIT: I also have enlightenment on my system & defined in ~/.xinitrc. When I tell startx, goes directly yo enlightenment as expected, but again, no tty's.  I'm pretty sure this is a DRI config error and that the config variable does not accept the tty's as "appropriate" screens.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 7, 2011)

Corrected when commented out in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
#Option     "AccelMethod"      "exa"
```


----------

